# ölümü gör!



## Zuccherro

Merhaba

What does this expression mean?
A woman was offering a piece of raw cake to someone who refused to take it so she said ölümü gör
It sounded like "come on" because she was insisting on him to take it ...
Am I right?
 I'd like to know what it literally means and how it is usually used


----------



## FlyingBird

Zuccherro said:


> Merhaba
> 
> What does this expression mean?
> A woman was offering a piece of raw cake to someone who refused to take it so she said ölümü gör
> It sounded like "come on" because she was insisting on him to take it ...
> Am I right?
> I'd like to know what it literally means and how it is usually used


ölüm=death
görmek=to see

Now what you think it mean literally?


----------



## murattug

in this expression
ölümü = my dead body


Actually full expression is "bunu yapmazsan/kabul etmezsen benim ölmüş halimi gör"


----------



## murattug

lets make it a scenario, two person  A and N, A is aunt and N is nephew

1.1. A offers someting to N for example cake or pocket money
1.2. A wants N to do something 
2. N rejects it for any reason
3. A insist and say "if you dont accept, I wish you see me dead next time" 
of course, if A dies (theoretically) near future, N will regret because of step 2

I hope my sentences meaningful 




Zuccherro said:


> Merhaba
> 
> What does this expression mean?
> A woman was offering a piece of raw cake to someone who refused to take it so she said ölümü gör
> It sounded like "come on" because she was insisting on him to take it ...
> Am I right?
> I'd like to know what it literally means and how it is usually used


----------



## Guner

Zuccherro said:


> Merhaba
> 
> What does this expression mean?
> A woman was offering a piece of raw cake to someone who refused to take it so she said ölümü gör
> It sounded like "come on" because she was insisting on him to take it ...
> Am I right?
> I'd like to know what it literally means and how it is usually used



It means "Over my dead body !" as in English expression meaning there is absolutely no way a person will allow something..
In this case she won't allow him to refuse the cake.
It is only used colloquially usually between people who know each other.


----------



## Zuccherro

Sounds like a very nice way to force someone to do whatever you want ! haha
Btw is "bunu yapmazsan/kabul etmezsen benim ölmüş halimi gör" an equivalent expression or is it an explanation?


----------



## murattug

It was my explanation.



Zuccherro said:


> Sounds like a very nice way to force someone to do whatever you want ! haha
> Btw is "bunu yapmazsan/kabul etmezsen benim ölmüş halimi gör" an equivalent expression or is it an explanation?


----------



## Zuccherro

Ah tamam
Herkese teşekkürler!


----------

